# wow, first post!



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hehe, i guess this pklace will be like the sub section of the sentra/nx/g20 forum was eh? cool. first to post too! woo for me!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, this was created to help reduce the clutter. Also, the old Sentra, NX, etc. forum was filled with posts that should have been put in one of the sub forums.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I think we should create a section for people to make first posts so they get it out of their system there


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *I think we should create a section for people to make first posts so they get it out of their system there  *


 I'll second that.


----------

